# iPod mieux que la bière



## La mouette (11 Juin 2006)

Selon une étude des tendances estudiantines, la sacro-sainte bière de l'élève américain a perdu de sa popularité au profit du baladeur numérique de la firme à la pomme.

L'enquête menée au début du mois de mars auprès de 1 200 étudiants répartis dans 100 universités différentes, a révélé que pour 73 % d'entre-eux, préfère les iPod à la bière.

 Tout fout le camps ...:love:


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Juin 2006)

Mais ou va le monde... :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (11 Juin 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Mais ou va le monde... :mouais:



C'est encore pire lorsque l'on lit la suite du sondage:

"pour donner une idée de la teneur du classement, après l' iPod, les activités les plus populaires étaient : l'absorption d'autres alcools, l'envoi de SMS ( Short Message Service ), le téléchargement de musique, les sorties en boîtes de nuit, la messagerie instantanée, le café, .... "

my god :afraid:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Juin 2006)

C'est un scandale.


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Juin 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est encore pire lorsque l'on lit la suite du sondage:
> 
> "pour donner une idée de la teneur du classement, après l' iPod, les activités les plus populaires étaient : l'absorption d'autres alcools, l'envoi de SMS ( Short Message Service ), le téléchargement de musique, les sorties en boîtes de nuit, la messagerie instantanée, le café, .... "
> 
> my god :afraid:


 Donc ça promet une belle génération de déficients auditifs (Et pas que le résultat de lutilisation de liPod)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2006)

Ben ils ont du goût quoi !
La guinness j'aime pas .


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> L'enquête menée au début du mois de mars auprès de 1 200 étudiants répartis dans 100 universités différentes, a révélé que pour 73 % d'entre-eux, préfère les iPod à la bière.​




Qu'ils crêvent! ​


----------



## valoriel (11 Juin 2006)

C'est pourtant plus pratique de boire de la bière qu'un iPod


----------



## azrael24 (11 Juin 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> C'est pourtant plus pratique de boire de la bière qu'un iPod



on à vu ce que ça a donne avec le mec de la pub pour evian


----------



## meskh (11 Juin 2006)

z'ont vraiment du mal à comprendre des choses ces bouffeurs de vaches !!!


----------



## Nobody (11 Juin 2006)

Elle est bonne, la  bière américaine? 

Si on leur envoie de la bière belge, je ne donne pas deux mois à la première place de l'iPod.

 :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (11 Juin 2006)

Quel genre d'institut de sondage va poser une question aussi conne ? 

On pourrait en faire plein des commes ça ... 

Vous préférez un *iMac core duo 17"* ou une *Pizza quatre fromages ?*

La *"Critique de la raison pure"* ou un *verre de rouge* ?


Pauvres américains...  :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (11 Juin 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Vous préférez un *iMac core duo 17"* ou une *Pizza quatre fromages ?*



*Pizza quatre fromages* 

A voté


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Juin 2006)

*Le petit Steve J.*
sort de chez lui pour aller au supermarché et se demande ce qu'il pourrait bien acheter avec son argent de poche. 
Il hésite entre passer sa soirée à écluser des binouzes ou écouter de la musique.
Il regarde les rayons et se dit :

Soit un ipod shuffle 512 Mo à 79  TTC
Soit un ipod nano 1 Go à 169  TTC
Soit un ipod 30 Go à 325  TTC
Soit un ipod 60 Go à 446  TTC

Soit une canette de bière blonde de 50 cl à 0,85 
Soit un pack de bière d'abbaye 6 X 25 cl à 3,75 

Pou aider le petit Steve J. calculez le prix du litre au Giga octet en rapport à chacun de ces produits.


----------



## Nobody (11 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Le petit Steve J.*
> sort de chez lui pour aller au supermarché et se demande ce qu'il pourrait bien acheter avec son argent de poche.
> Il hésite entre passer sa soirée à écluser des binouzes ou écouter de la musique.
> Il regarde les rayons et se dit :
> ...



Merci merci. Je note et je le revends à mes collègues pour les examens de fin d'année.

 :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2006)

Tiens, comment ça se fait que j'ai pas d'iPod ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Juin 2006)

*Et si maintenant*
votre petite amie vous propose de vous adonner à la sodo... à des rapports contre nature après une soirée bien arrosée de bière. Préféreriez-vous toujours votre ipode ?









 
:rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (11 Juin 2006)

Je serais homme de compromis..... 


_Ca glisse bien un iPod, nan ? C'bien lisse..._


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et si maintenant*
> votre petite amie vous propose de vous adonner à la sodo... à des rapports contre nature après une soirée bien arrosée de bière. Préféreriez-vous toujours votre ipode ?
> 
> 
> ...



Heuuuuu... tu me laisses un petit moment pour réfléchir, mon Dupond? ... :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Je serais homme de compromis.....
> 
> 
> _Ca glisse bien un iPod, nan ? C'bien lisse..._



Ouais, mais ça te fait le fion en forme de tirelire...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2006)

Rien ne vaut une iSight.


----------



## Pierrou (11 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Rien ne vaut une iSight.


Pour pouvoir te contempler quand tu vides tes pintes devant ton mac ? :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Rien ne vaut une iSight.



Snob!!!


----------



## azrael24 (11 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Rien ne vaut une iSight.



surtout pour faire un remake de shrek ou une ambiance de folie (avec boule a facette) devant le mac


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Juin 2006)

*Mouaip, m'enfin bon*
une isight est certes un brin phallique, mais un peu courte aussi...





:hein:


----------



## Pierrou (11 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Mouaip, m'enfin bon*
> une isight est certes un brin phallique, mais un peu courte aussi...



Mouais, 'fin avec les iSight des nouveaux macIntel, t'es enmerdé quand même...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Mouaip, m'enfin bon*
> une isight est certes un brin phallique, mais un peu courte aussi...
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pour éviter ce genre de complexes qu'ils ont intégrées l'iSight dans leur nouvelle gamme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## valoriel (12 Juin 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour éviter ce genre de complexes qu'ils ont intégrées l'iSight dans leur nouvelle gamme


Voui... enfin là, c'est plus la longueur qui pose problème... c'est plutôt la largeur :hein:


----------

